# Dedicated hosting, anything better than OVH.com?



## WinBSD (Mar 16, 2013)

They offer FreeBSD 9.1 and their prices seem to be very good plus unlimited bandwidth!
Do you know any other host with better value?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 16, 2013)

Fair warning: there is _a lot_ of Internet abuse coming out of OVH's hosting space. You may hit some blacklists if you're trying do e.g. send mail or log on to IRC from there. Or visit these forums. Always check blacklists when you know a hoster's IP space, just to make sure.


----------



## J65nko (Mar 16, 2013)

Hetzner in Germany also has good prices.

A few weeks ago I got from them an AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ (2800.02-MHz K8-class CPU) dedicated server. It has 4 GB of RAM and 2x Samsung SATA 300 disks of 380 MB. 

I ordered it from their auction page: http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/serverboerse for 26 euro per month (US Dollar 34.00)

Their FreeBSD rescue system is the FreeBSD live/rescue CD.

Please note that their prices include 19% VAT or sales tax. If you can prove you run a registered company outside of Germany, they will not charge you the VAT. In my case I only have to pay *100/119 * 26 = 21.85* euro.


----------



## nbittech (Mar 22, 2013)

RackSpace.com is great and often costs less than physical hardware depending on the usage.

And you don't have to maintain the hardware!


----------

